# Saturday November 2 2019 race



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

planning a live race at Blue Comets Motorcycle Club in Skippack PA.
would like some RSVP's and feedback before announcing classes.

feedback please.
thank you in advance for your kind consideration.
:woohoo:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

So, are ya'll riding a bike here? What cha ridin'?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there are a couple hundred members in the club and all have bikes.

I rent their hall to have my live races because it is very long and has a good bit of space to fit 15+ racers plus their pits.

.


----------

